# Knock Out



## Tank (Nov 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGvJkO6oROQ]He Aint Sht Bully Knocks Out Homeless Man & Laughs About It In Chicago! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## editec (Nov 7, 2011)

Disgusting animals.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 7, 2011)

Tank said:


> He Aint Sht Bully Knocks Out Homeless Man & Laughs About It In Chicago! - YouTube



He's a punk for hit that old man like that. I am glad there's a video that it can be reported to the police.


----------



## Tank (Nov 7, 2011)

Africans being African


----------



## LAfrique (Nov 7, 2011)

Well, authorities have this evidence to send the idiot behind bars where he belongs. Funny how people forget that each of us is just a step away from being homeless.

*Tank, why is this in Africa?*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 8, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> Well, authorities have this evidence to send the idiot behind bars where he belongs. Funny how people forget that each of us is just a step away from being homeless.
> 
> *Tank. why is this in Africa?*



Yep one pay check away.


----------



## Tank (Nov 8, 2011)

The knock out game is a African invention


----------



## syrenn (Nov 8, 2011)

That was a bit more then knocking him out. That was a pool of blood forming under his head. I hope they take this video, identify all those in it and throw their asses in jail. 

Nice... i don't see it as knocking out a homeless man. What i see is a young punk sucker punching a OLD man and laughing about it with his friends.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

Tank said:


> The knock out game is a African invention



No it is not.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > Well, authorities have this evidence to send the idiot behind bars where he belongs. Funny how people forget that each of us is just a step away from being homeless.
> ...



Nigga do you even think before you type this garbage? eat a neg for being a stupid ass slut.


----------



## Tank (Nov 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > The knock out game is a African invention
> ...



Articles: The Knockout Game: Racial Violence and the Conspicuous Silence of the Media


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

Tank said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



All this tells me is that Black Americans started the knock out game, not Africans. Have any Africans actually been caught doing this?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 8, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > Well, authorities have this evidence to send the idiot behind bars where he belongs. Funny how people forget that each of us is just a step away from being homeless.
> ...


So high gravity negs me for this comment. one pay check away from being homeless? He must be one of those one percenters.
Hi, you have received -398 reputation points from High_Gravity.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
stupid fuck.

Regards,
High_Gravity

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > LAfrique said:
> ...



WTF a lot of Americans are one pay check away from being homeless what the fuck is your problem? Are you part of the one percent-er class?


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > LAfrique said:
> ...



So?


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



What the fuck does anyones paycheck have to do with this thread clown?


----------



## Tank (Nov 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> All this tells me is that Black Americans started the knock out game, not Africans. Have any Africans actually been caught doing this?


Black Americans = Africans


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




Maybe I was addressing a specific post you fucking stupid bitch 


LAfrique said:


> Well, authorities have this evidence to send the idiot behind bars where he belongs. Funny how people forget that each of us is just a step away from being homeless.
> 
> *Tank, why is this in Africa?*



So go eat the peanuts from the shit pile.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 8, 2011)

syrenn said:


> That was a bit more then knocking him out. That was a pool of blood forming under his head. I hope they take this video, identify all those in it and throw their asses in jail.
> 
> Nice... i don't see it as knocking out a homeless man. What i see is a young punk sucker punching a OLD man and laughing about it with his friends.



I agree. This is out and out punk brutality.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 8, 2011)

Ropey said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > That was a bit more then knocking him out. That was a pool of blood forming under his head. I hope they take this video, identify all those in it and throw their asses in jail.
> ...



They are so far out of normal rational human beings.... they video the whole thing.. and post it on youtube. How sick and fucked up is that? 



However...the knockout game is becoming a problem.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Open your mouth so I can take a hot steaming piss in it bitch.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



The people that do this "knock out games" are uncivilized and they are cowards.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...




Agreed... punks on the way to sociopath.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Are you on the rag today bitch?


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



My dick is on your girlfriends tonsils.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



If you had a dick it was stolen or are you talking about the you have been sucking.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 9, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



If you had a dick it was stolen? what the fuck does that even mean clown?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 9, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



It means you don't have a dick dickless fuck.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 9, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Come again? I can't hear you with that big cock on your tonsils.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 9, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


How can you hear anything through the internet on a discussion board. The sound you hear must becoming from you. It is amazing that you can type and suck dick at the same time.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 9, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



It is amazing you can type while sucking off your boyfriend, jacking off 2 of his friends and have a dogs dick up your ass at the same time. You multi task well.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 9, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


This is getting old and clicking on the view post because you must do that when you have someone on ignore and is annoying. So I will leave you with the last reply. Have fun kiddo.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 9, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Damn you didn't last long today at all, you are getting soft kiddo. I need to toughen you up some more.


----------



## Tank (Nov 9, 2011)

Knock him out


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 10, 2011)

Tank said:


> Knock him out



I've already done that.


----------

